# Kriege einfaches "Hallo Welt"-Applet unter Linux n



## Grayson80 (17. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

so nachdem ich 2 std. das Internet und dieses Forum durchforstet habe, stell ich die Frage jetzt einfach;-)

System: Suse 9.3
Entwicklungsumgebung: Eclipse 3.1
Browser: Konqueror und Firefox 1.0.8
installierte JDK-Version: 1.5.0

test.java (Projekt: 1.5.0)


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class test extends Applet {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	
	 @Override
	  public void paint( Graphics g )
	  {
	    g.drawString( "Hallo Welt!", 50, 25 );
	  }
}
```

index.html


```
<html><body>
<applet code="test.class" width="200" height="100"></applet>
</body></html>
```

Also Eclipse führt es aus und zeigt das Applet an, nachdem Eclipse folgende Warnung ausgegeben hat:

Warnung: AppletViewer-Eigenschaftendatei kann nicht gelesen werden: <Pfad> Standardwerte werden verwendet.

Beide Browser zeigen das Applet nicht korrekt an. Firefox mit rotem Kreuz und Konqueror mit "applet failed".

Der FAQ Seite hab ich entnommen das dann wohl die Java Version nicht übereinstimmt. Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Der appletviewer funktioniert gar nicht oder macht gar nichts. Warum?
(btw. im Moment führe ich den appletviewer noch im java Verzeichnis aus -> wie kann ich den Pfad setzen das ich ihn in jedem Verzeichnis nutzen kann?)

Ich will das einfach nur im Browser angezeigt bekommen, um dann ein wenig zu experimentieren.

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus für alle hilfreichen Tips

Gruss Grayson


----------



## foobar (17. Jun 2006)

Was sagt denn der Browser? Hast du mal die Javakonsole im Firefox geöffnet?
Liegt die Class-Datei im selben Ordner wie die Html-Datei?

BTW Klassennamen sollten mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen.


----------



## Guest (17. Jun 2006)

Eine Java-Konsole kann ich nicht finden und in der JavaScript Konsole werden keine Fehler ausgegeben wenn ich index.html ausführe.

Die test.class Datei liegt in demselben Verzeichnis wie die HTML Datei.


----------



## Grayson80 (17. Jun 2006)

Die Antwort kam natürlich von mir...hab vergessen den nick einzutragen


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jun 2006)

Die JavaScript Konsoloe hat sowieso nichts mit Java zu tun.

Da ich den Firefox nicht habe (benutze Opera) empfehle ich dir den 
Internet Explorer mal auszugraben; zu irgendwas muß
er ja schließlich etwas taugen   

Bei ihm findest du die Java-Konsole direkt im Menü "Extras"


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich den Firefox nicht habe (benutze Opera) empfehle ich dir den
> Internet Explorer mal auszugraben; zu irgendwas muß
> er ja schließlich etwas taugen


1. nein, tut er nicht   
2. IE unter Linux???  :bae:


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jun 2006)

KorinthenkackerVarianteVonLeroy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von Linux hat Grayson nie was geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, ich geb's ja zu.
Hab' das mit _Suse 9.3_ einfach überlesen.


----------

